# 2004 dci X trail handbrake



## andylew0 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi could anyone tell me where the handbrake adjustment is please.The lever is coming up a fir bit prior to it doing anything..

Thanks.


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

Just below the lever, 10mm bolt longish extension on a ratchet.


----------



## velo27 (Nov 23, 2008)

Andy you must adjust the h/brake shoes thru the rear disc/drum before u adjust the cable at the lever


----------



## andylew0 (Nov 3, 2008)

It has rear discs


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

It is actually a rear disk/drum combination. There are small cable activated brake shoes inside the assembly that control the handbrake.


----------



## velo27 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well Andy As XTRAIL said they little brake shoes in side the disc/drum. Maybe you should take your car to repair shop for saftey


----------



## andylew0 (Nov 3, 2008)

velo27 said:


> Well Andy As XTRAIL said they little brake shoes in side the disc/drum. Maybe you should take your car to repair shop for saftey


http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/118873-handbrake-does-yours-hold.html


----------



## gily74drink (Jul 21, 2011)

I have an x trail 2.2dci 2004, the hand brake dosent hold very well at all, when it is on the car can still "rock" is this normal and is there an inexpensive fix?

Cheers Gily


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

gily74drink said:


> I have an x trail 2.2dci 2004, the hand brake dosent hold very well at all, when it is on the car can still "rock" is this normal and is there an inexpensive fix?
> 
> Cheers Gily


Over the past few years, my x Trail has only just managed to pass the annual MOT test on handbrake, despite new shoes and cable adjustment.
The x trail handbrake is not one of their finer pieces of engineering.
If you are still having problems after new shoes and proper adjustment, then have the cable checked for stretch. At 7 years old it could be past it's best.
Mike


----------

